# Unlocking Full RAM on Vista X86 and Win7



## canivari

Hi guys i just unlocked all my 8GB of RAM in Win7 X86 (32 bits)
tested and everything is stable.
Weirdly Windows 2003 and 2008 X86 can already address more than 4 GB of memory so why can’t we do that with Vista and Win7? The answer is: Microsoft doesn’t want that and it is all just a licensing matter.
Take a look:

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy57/canivari/Untitled.png

so, if you guys what the software u can download it from here:

or Vista X86 SP1 and SP2 any version:

http://www.kiloupload.com/file/9f90.../windows.vista.x86.kernel.patch-patch.exe.zip

and for windows 7 X86 any version too from 7600 Build:

http://www.kiloupload.com/file/02f71becb7ec8f49fed722844e7fec92/4GB-7600.RTM.x86.04.08.2009.exe


sweet hein??


----------



## 87dtna

Going to install win7 32 bit on my dad's PC today, I'll give this a shot.

I have 4gb install in his PC cuz it used to be mine haha

EDIT- oh, for anybody doing the windows 7 one, go the the ''LOAD'' mirror, it's the first one that didn't have a bunch of just ads or whatever and confusing to try and find the correct download link.  You gotta really be careful what you click on with these free downloads.


----------



## tyttebøvs

Uhm, yes, I want to download a totally unknown exe file and give it administrative rights so it can modify my kernel.

I am not saying it is bad, just be careful :|


----------



## canivari

tyttebøvs,

please read this and tell what you think:

http://www.geoffchappell.com/viewer.htm?doc=notes/windows/license/memory.htm

and this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension


----------



## linkin

Wow that is cool.


----------



## tyttebøvs

Yes, it is very possible to use more than 4GB on 32bit systems, and that fella has found a way to patch the vista kernel. My problem is with downloading such an exe file...


----------



## 87dtna

It works!

Haha the one I downloaded wasn't in english, LOL, but I figured it out.

You just open the app file, hit ''Y'' then enter, and reboot your system.  It'll give you a boot screen after POST, but it will default to the new one which allows more than 4 gigs.

If anyone wants the one I got for win7, just PM me your email and I'll email you a zip folder with the app in there.  As for vista, I don't know as my laptop hich is my only PC with vista only has 2 gigs of ram so I don't need it.


----------



## Shane

Does it actualy unlock all the memory and make it usable on a 32 bit OS or is it just a simple registry hack that tells the system properties how much rams installed?...but the ram still cant be used?

I bet it doesnt work realy.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

theres another thread on this and i have been explaining the possible risk of blue screen errors, plus some more info here if you want to check it out

http://www.computerforum.com/166810-64-bit-vs-32-bit.html


----------



## 87dtna

Nevakonaza said:


> Does it actualy unlock all the memory and make it usable on a 32 bit OS or is it just a simple registry hack that tells the system properties how much rams installed?...but the ram still cant be used?
> 
> I bet it doesnt work realy.



Didn't you look at the pic of his screenshot in the first post?  It shows it task manager 7.85gb being used!


----------

